# 26 y/o boy keen to move to Singapore



## Sortombol (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I am a 26-year-old boy from Spain who has been saving money for the last two years so I can try to find my way overseas. Singapore looks like a pretty interesting destination to me, but I must confess this would be the first time I would actually live by myself since I have always attended my studies at my hometown. Besides I have done great efforts to gather some money and I would hate to waste it in a senseless trip.

So far, I have a Bachelor degree in Law from Deusto University, I have also completed a 3 year course in Film editing and postproduction. I speak and write fluently in both English and Spanish, I am good at languages indeed. I also speak a little bit of German and I am learning Japanese on my own. 

I have worked as a waiter for the last two years at the same restaurant, having achieved a food manager certificate. I have combined this job with several short film editing works.

I have explained these skills to you because I am kind of afraid of not being "good" enough for Singaporean demands. If I could choose, I would rather not working at anything related to law since I do not really like it, but I would not refuse if other options were not temptating enough. I really like hospitality business, and I also like languages, so I would love to work in that area as long as salary would allow me to have a decent life (I am a money saver, and rarely spend big amounts of money). I am also interested in script writing (for TV, films, videogames and RPG games) and in playing drums, but I do not know if these skills would be welcome in this country.

To sum up, I would be grateful if anyone could just give me some hints about how "impressive" or "anodyne" this "résumé" is.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

You wouldn't be able to do anything law related here anyway as your law degree is from Spain and not Singapore. So I doubt any law firm in Singapore would hire you. Your best bet is probably in the film industry, working as a film editor or in the post production crew. You probably would have to dip into your savings for awhile as it's really expensive here and you probably won't be paid that much initially. You should first check if you qualify to come and work here with the singapore govt of manpower site first. Good luck!


----------

